# Old fashion, soft, dust-creating chalk?



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a small blackboard on the wall for keeping a list of things to pick up when I go to the grocery store or wherever.

I am trying to find a source of the old fashion chalk (like we used at school in the olden days).

The new "safe", "anti-dust", "dustless", "hypoallergenic" chalk is so hard I have trouble writing with it. It is so hard that it only makes thin, sketchy lines in letters. It is very annoying.

So far, I have not found the old fashion, soft, dust-creating chalk. Did they stop making it?

(I only need 2 or 3 sticks of it, but would be willing to buy a box if I could find it.)

Thanks.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

This is what I use. I don’t recall it being particularly dust free. Seems to get me pretty dusty. https://shop.crayola.com/color-and-draw/childrens-chalk-12-count-5103202010.html


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

SLFarmMI said:


> This is what I use. I don’t recall it being particularly dust free. Seems to get me pretty dusty. https://shop.crayola.com/color-and-draw/childrens-chalk-12-count-5103202010.html


Looks perfect! Thanks.

I had bought some Crayola chalk at Walmart, but it was the hard kind.

Q&A on Amazon indicate that this is the old fashion kind.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

NRA_guy said:


> Looks perfect! Thanks.
> 
> I had bought some Crayola chalk at Walmart, but it was the hard kind.
> 
> Q&A on Amazon indicate that this is the old fashion kind.


Glad I could help.


----------

